# Our labels



## Woodbee (Oct 13, 2009)

Howdy all.
I am a little bored today so I though that I would try to load some pictures on here for the first time. These are the labels I made last winter for our first wines. I had a blast doing them. There is one that I won't be posting because it was just a little bit naughty. I went on some of our Asian Pear wine. It was called Asian Pair. Use your imagination. Just went out to a few of my guy friends. Good day.


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice labels. What progran you use?


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, real nice!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Woodbee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks all. No fancy program here. Just windows "Paint" and artwork from public domain on photobucket.


----------

